# Clamp, Wellhead Hub



## AnyTdf

*Clamp, Wellhead Hub* 
CONTEXT: OIL&GAS INDUSTRY

Please translate english to spanish.

thank you


----------



## ordira

clamp - pinza, abrazadera, prensa....

Wellhead hub - tal vez  el eje, buje, cubo de la boca de pozo


----------



## vicdark

wellhead = *cabezal del pozo*


----------



## AnyTdf

vicdark said:


> wellhead = *cabezal del pozo*


 

Bueno si, ya lo se que es el cabezal de pozo, y clamp es la abrazadera y hub es el cubo... Entonces como le llamamos en español a esta pieza. Estoy traduciendo un glosario de términos de la jerga petrolera, de hecho trabajo para una petrolera y nadie ha sabido responderme con exactitud. Acepto más sugerencias. Si me pueden ayudar, se lo agradezco de antemano.
Saludos desde la Patagonia, Any


----------



## vicdark

Si pudieras suministrar más contexto, la frase o párrafo completo donde aparece el objeto de tu consulta sería más fácil ayudarte.


----------



## k-in-sc

Were you asking how to say "clamp" and "wellhead hub" or "wellhead hub clamp"?
Clarity saves time and trouble. ...


----------



## AnyTdf

No tiene contexto, es una pieza de uso corriente en la industria. Estoy intentando traducir un glosario de repuestos.
No context, is a piece of current use in the industry, I am trying to translate a glossary of supplies
"Clamp, Wellhead hub"
Gracias/Thanks


----------



## k-in-sc

Repuestos = parts


----------



## AnyTdf

I know that parts=repuestos. Mi question is what is a "clamp, wellhead hub".
Thanks


----------



## k-in-sc

Just trying to help.


----------



## ordira

Somebody is in a bad mood; well, I found this information that may help us find a name for this thing: 
_Clamp, wellhead hub_ = 
A clamp used to join API or other hub connections.

_Wellhead_ = 
All of the equipment attached above the casing used to control a well. That portion of the completed well at, and above, the ground surface or sea floor.

_Casing_ =
Pipe used to line the bore hole of a well.

_API_ = 
American Petroleum Institute, The organization that develops and publishes API specification documents.

My try:
Abrazadera para conexiones (uniones) del cabezal de pozo.


----------



## k-in-sc

AnyTdf said:


> Bueno si, ya lo se que es el cabezal de pozo, y clamp es la abrazadera y hub es el cubo...



so just put them all together


----------



## AnyTdf

Ok, thank you Ordira


----------

